# Cascade Canister Filter Media



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I would just like some helpful hints on the most effective layering of filter media, carbon, ceramic rings, bio-balls, or whatever else you guys think is most effective. This is for my 125 gallon discus tank with a Cascade Canister filter for 150 gallons.


----------



## Chris35rt (Feb 5, 2010)

Tallonebball,

You probably already figured out the most effective way by now, but here is what I been using in my 700.

basket 1 black bio sponge, floss pad, ceramic rings
basket 2 rite size filter pad cut to fit and stuffed in the basket and also another pack of ceramic rings.

Chris


----------

